# What do you make of the 'Pasty' tax?



## AskSBC (Apr 3, 2012)

It seems problematic to me. I don't understand how VAT is applied in reference to a variable temperature... ridiculous! However, I don't eat hot/baked food that often and so I am not that outraged by the goods becoming 20% more expensive in October. I am interested to know your opinions on this so that my opinion is better informed.

Where do you stand?


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 6, 2012)

I had never heard of this, but it is only in the UK so not a big surprise. By the looks of it, it seems like if the food is above x temperature it will get this tax, if not then it won't. I don't go to fast food places or take-out places very often, but would this count in restaurants as well? Because if so that would start to be very very pricey for a dinner.


----------

